# جودة الحياة الوظيفية



## رمزة الزبير (15 سبتمبر 2013)

جودة الحياة الوظيفية:
المقدمة :
يتزايد الأهتمام وبقوة في جميع منظمات الأعمال المتقدمة ،وأيضا في جميع الدول المتقدمة بأهمية وتأثير الموارد البشرية التي تعمل في هذه المنظمات ،ويرجع هذا الأهتمام المتزايد إلى أمور عديدة منها:


أولاً:أن الموارد البشرية هي التي تعمل وتنتج وتفكر وتبتكر وتحاول حل المشكلات على مستوى الأقسام والإدارات ،فهي لا تقل أهمية عن التجهيزات التكنولوجية في أي منظمة.

ثانياً:ينظر إلى الموارد البشرية بإعتبار أنها أحد العناصر الرئيسية من عناصر رأس المال الفكري Intellectual Capital  والذي يدعم منظمات الأعمال بقيم مضافة كثيرة سواء من خلال العاملين أو العملاء أو المعلومات.


ثالثاً: لا تقل الموارد البشرية أهمية عن العميل الخارجي ،لذا يطلق عليها حالياً العميل الداخلي .


رابعاً:تثبت الدراسات الحديثة أن أفضل أنواع الإستثمارات هي الإستثمار في العناصر البشرية من حيث تعليم وتدريب وتثقيف العاملين بهدف تطوير وتنمية مهاراتهم الإبداعية ، والتي تسلهم في زيادة الإنتاجية والتحسين المستمر في الربحية وفي الأجل الطويل.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (15 سبتمبر 2013)

جودة الحياة الوظيفية هي جميع الجهود التي تقوم بها إدارة المنظمة من أجل تحسين نوعية الحياة الوظيفية لمستخدمي المنظمة عن طريق جعل بيئة العمل أفضل وبما يؤدي إلى تخفيض القلق والضغوط لدى المستخدمين سعياً لتحقيق الرضا الوظيفي.


يجب أن يرتكز مجهودات المنظمة على الأبعاد التالية:
 _ توفير بيئة عمل صحية وآمنة من التوتر والقلق والأمراض. 
_ المشاركة الفعلية بمفهومها الواسع (إتخاذ القرارات- الإدارة الذاتية-العوائد-الملكية). 
_ العدالة الإجتماعية وبناء والحفاظ على كرامة العاملين وخصوصياتهم.
_ توفير متطلبات الاستقرار والأمان الوظيفي. 
_ إعادة وتصميم وإثراء الوظائف لتتمشى مع طموحات ومهارات العاملين.
_ عدالة نظم المكافآت المادية والحوافز المادية والمعنوية. _ إتاحة فرص الترقي والتقدم الوظيفي من خلال عمليات التعليم والتعلم والتدريب.
_ إحداث توازن والانسجام بين الحياة الوظيفية والأسرية للعاملين. 
_ إتاحة الظروف الملائمة لتحسين الإنتاجية وزيادة الكفاءة التنظيمية.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (15 سبتمبر 2013)

أهداف جودة الحياة الوظيفية:


تهدف برامج جودة الحياة الوظيفية كما يشير(Hunt 92)  إلى:


1. زيادة ثقة العاملين.
2. الاندماج في حل المشكلات.
 3. زيادة الرضا الوظيفي.
4. زيادة الفاعلية التنظيمية. 

ومن ناحية أخرى يري (Lau &May 98) من أهم خصائص الشركات المشهورة بتطبيق برامج جودة الحياة الوظيفية ما يلي:

1. مشاركة للعاملين.
 2. حساسية أعلى لقضايا العمل والعائلة. 
3. إتصال فعال بين الطرفين (العامل وصاحب العمل).
4. مشاركة أعلى في الثروة والعائد. 
5. رفاهية ومتعة أكبر في العمل.


وتعتبر برامج جودة الحياة الوظيفية أحد تسعة متغيرات أساسية تقود منظمات الأعمال نحو إنتاجية أفضل ومركز تنافسي عالمي قوي ،كما ينظر إليها على أنها للعدل الاجتماعي في المنظمة ،والذي يتمثل في (Kreitner 95) :

1.خدمات دعم الأسرة.
2. الحماية من المخلفات السامة Toxic Waste والأمراض المهنية.
3. توفير الأمان الوظيفي المطلوب عند التعاقد.


----------



## samiralsurihi (20 سبتمبر 2013)

*جزاكم الله الف خير*

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------

